# GPRS Sites



## mako_123 (Jul 5, 2005)

hi guys

Can you tell me some GPRS sites where i can download free wallpapers and ringtones. I am using BSNL GPRS. I am unable to open Hotmail.com on it . The sign in page opens but after typing user name and password and clicking ok nothing happens. 

i am using NOKIA 3120.


----------



## dikudik (Jul 5, 2005)

I know 2 of them pl. note it

*www.muskurahat.com/mobile
*www.funmaza.com

this 2 sites are free for ringtone and wallpapers i have downloaded so many u too can

Take care
bye
reply me if u succesfully do this


----------



## tuXian (Jul 5, 2005)

man just collect the images you wanna make as wallpapers, resize them in any image editing s/w like photoshop and then upload to a web server or yahoo geocities.

The same can be done with audio files accordingly.

Then just enter the URL/path of the file and download... voila you have them without any charge.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 7, 2005)

mobile.rediff.com
blinkcult.co.uk
wap.distortedmind.net
chatanim.net
monkey.wapoc.com


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

and the best or the largest one for wap downloadsof hindi midi songs ?


----------



## REY619 (Sep 6, 2005)

*wap.indiatimes.com
*mobile.rediff.com
*wap.hungama.com
*phoneytunes.com


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 6, 2005)

well i know some wap sites these are

www.tagtag.com (a good one in category gives lin for other good wap sites )

www.kobrawap.com
www.polyphonicringtonez.com


----------

